# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Eyyy dünya lideri! Yunan, adalarımıza el koydu haberin var mı?

## anau

Eyyy dünya lideri! Yunan, adalarımıza el koydu haberin var mı?
Ağustos 9, 2014 |
AKP, umursamazlığıyla vatan toprağını da böldü...
Saygı ÖZTÜRK / SÖZCÜ
Yunanistan işgal ettiği iki adamıza karakol kurdu!..
Yunan Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı, tek kurşun atmadan işgal ettiği adalarımızdaki askerlerini teftiş etti. Bunun fotoğraflarını da resmi internet sitesinde yayımlandı
Ülkemizin Güneydoğu’sunda devletin varlığı giderek azalırken, Ege Denizi’nde ise Kanuni Sultan Süley-man ve 4. Mehmet döneminde fethedilen, Atatürk ve İnönü’nün Lozan’da vermediği 16 ada ve bir kaya-lığı Yunan askerleri tek kurşun atmadan, kolayca işgal etti.
Sınırda sıcak çatışma!
Didim’deki Bulamaç ve Eşek adalarının işgaliyle başlayan gelişmeleri, adalarımızla ilgili çalışmalarıyla bilinen Milli Savunma Bakanlığı eski Genel Sekreteri Albay Ümit Yalım, gelişmeleri SÖZCÜ’ye belgeler-le şöyle anlattı:
Askere emir verilmiyor
“Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, Tayyip Erdoğan’ın Başbakanlık görevi sırasında Batı’dan bölünerek tarihinin ilk ve en büyük toprak kaybını yaşadı. 2004 yılında Yunan Silahlı Kuvvetleri Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’ne ait top-lam 16 ada ve 1 kayalığı teker teker işgal etti. Erdoğan, TSK’ya işgalin önlenmesi için direktif vermediği gibi, Yunanistan’a da adaların boşaltılması için bir tek nota bile verilmedi. İşgale sessiz kalan Erdoğan ve AKP Hükümeti, 17 Aralık 2004’te Avrupa Birliği’nden müzakere tarihi aldı. Yani müzakere tarihi, 16 Türk adası ve 1 kayalığın karşılığında alındı.
Pasaportla gidiyoruz
Yunanistan’a alenen verilen adalar ve kayalıklar, 1936 yılında dönemin İçişleri Bakanı Şükrü Kaya tara-fından Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin envanterine kaydettirilmiştir. İzmir, Aydın ve Muğla il sınırları içe-risinde bulunan bu adalarda Yunan Bayrağı dalgalanıyor, Yunan askerleri dolaşıyor. İşgal altındaki ada-larımıza pasaport ile giriyoruz. Adalarımızın çevresindeki karasularımız Yunan Sahil Güvenlik Botları ta-rafından hergün ihlal ediliyor.
Burnumuzun dibinde
Bu şahıslar Türk karasularının 6 mil içinde bulunan adalara nasıl gidiyor? Türkiye yol geçen hanı mı? Doğu Akdeniz’deki hak ve menfaatlerimiz korumakla görevli, Türk Deniz Kuvvetleri Doğu Akdeniz Özel Görev Grubu, Girit Adası’nın etrafındaki 5 Türk adasını neden korumuyor? Güney Deniz Saha Komu-tanlığı, Ege Denizi’ndeki 11 Türk adasını ve 1 Türk kayalığını neden korumuyor? Deniz Kuvvetleri Ko-mutanı neden görevini yapmıyor?
YURTTA ÜÇÜNCÜ BAYRAK
TÜRKİYE topraklarında devletin tek bayrağı olan Türk Bayrağı’nın yanı sıra Güneydoğu’da PKK paçav-rasının da bazı illerde dalgalanmasına göz yumulduğunu söyleyerek duruma isyan eden Milli Savunma Bakanlığı eski Genel Sekreteri Albay Ümit Yalım, şöyle konuştu: “16 adamızda da Yunan Bayrağı’nın yurttaki üçüncü bayrak olarak dalgalanmasına seyirci kalıyoruz. Ülkemizde bayrağımızdan başka bay-rak dalgalandırmak isteyenler ihanet içindedir. 2004 yılından beri tam 10 yıldır, İzmir Aydın ve Muğla il sınırları içinde Yunan Bayrağı dalgalanıyor ve vatan topraklarında Yunan askerleri dolaşıyor. Buna seyirci kalanlar eninde sonunda bu ihanetin bedelini ödeyecektir.”
Yunanlı komutan ile bakan böyle teftişe gitti
Engel olan yok
YUNANİSTAN Kara Kuvvetleri’nin o dönemdeki komutanı Korgeneral Athanasios Tselios ve Savunma Bakanı Yardımcısı Konstantinos Davakis, 4 Eylül 2013 tarihinde, Yunan işgali altındaki Kalolimnoz ve Bulamaç adalarını teftişe gitti. Türk karasuları içindeki adalara helikopterle inen komutan ile bakan, bur-numuzun dibinde kurulan karakoldaki Yunan askerlerini ziyaret edip hatıra fotoğrafı çektirdi. Ziyaretin fotoğrafları, Yunanistan Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanlığı’nın internet sitesine de konuldu.

----------

